# Hanging wire from garage door opener on drywall using TAPE



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not sure how tape of gong to look any better then just the staples.
If it your that concerned with looks then look into wire molding.
http://www.cableorganizer.com/


----------



## akjose (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe run it on the wall ceiling corner. Mine is visible on my ceiling but I ran it behind drywall on the wall. 

Or you could get rid of the wired opener and mount a wireless one in place of it. Then you should only have wires from door to overhead opener which could be ran along the door guide in the middle


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

What's that stuff called? I think raceway that the wires go in you get corners and all to really make it look finished.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

jetsurly, it is a garage. They are supposed to look used & beat up after a while. It is not a piece of art that is hanging in the louve. Just attach the wires with the use cable clips, or the pin nails with the plastic wire holders, and attach where the studs are, and be done.

Give your garage six months, and it will look well lived in, along with a few nicks and gouges in the gypsum, along with scuff marks. Garages are meant to be utilitarian, not made to be Obsessive, compulsive issues.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

What's above the garage ceiling? If it's attic space, run the wires from the eyes up the 2 x 4 that the vertical tracks are attached to. Then drill a small hole in the ceiling about 1 1/2" out from the corner joint. Route the wire through the hole and run it in the attic and bring it back through the ceiling right above the door opener. Do the same thing with the wall control station. Run the wire straight up alongside the man door trim and poke it through the ceiling. Forget about the tape and wire mold. The little bit of wire that ends up showing is quite minimal.
If you have living space above, run each eye wire up the 2 x 4, then over along the garage door header towards the center. Run the wire across the ceiling using the staples every 24" right above the opener rail. They won't be that noticeable then. 
I would be more upset with the builder. Any builder nowadays prewires a garage for eyes and openers as a standard feature. At least around here anyway.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jetsurly (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you all for the advise so far. here is a picture of what I am trying to do. 

If you look closely you can see the wire. I plan on running the wire for the sensors on the main tracks (on the side). On the ceiling, I plan on using a heavy duty (which type and brand yet to be determined) to run the wire to the control box by my garage door. If I have enough slack, ill go for a corner conceal. If not, then ill go straight back on the ceiling make the line straight and flush with the ceiling and then going straight down the wall.

So, because I am in Minnesota and it gets cold, any suggestions on the best kind of tape to use that will stay stuck to the paint/drywall?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Is your door opener wearing a bra?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Again do not use tape. As for the wire, the standard white #20 zipcord will do just fine. If you want something heavier, go online to monoprice.com and order a 1000' spool of #18 inside wall spec'd speaker wire. The outside jacket would be white, and the two inside wires would be color coded black and red sheathing over them.

Still you should just use "Bell" or "Coax" staples, since tape falls off after a while. For a job like this, it would only take maybe a half-hour tops running the wire, and two maybe three to hook up and aim the eyes, then be done and move on to the next project.

You are putting way more thought into this, than how it would actually be done.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ToolSeeker said:


> Is your door opener wearing a bra?


No, they actually have the light covers flipped down.


----------



## jetsurly (Feb 28, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Again do not use tape. As for the wire, the standard white #20 zipcord will do just fine. If you want something heavier, go online to monoprice.com and order a 1000' spool of #18 inside wall spec'd speaker wire. The outside jacket would be white, and the two inside wires would be color coded black and red sheathing over them.
> 
> Still you should just use "Bell" or "Coax" staples, since tape falls off after a while. For a job like this, it would only take maybe a half-hour tops running the wire, and two maybe three to hook up and aim the eyes, then be done and move on to the next project.
> 
> You are putting way more thought into this, than how it would actually be done.


 
Thank you for your input. I guess I am spending too much time thinking about this.

I guess my main question is: Is there any kind of heavy duty clear tape that will stick better to the ceiling than just regular boxing tape?

I am fine stapling the wire, just would rather have a clean, fluid look rather than have some staples hanging out of the ceiling and walls


----------



## jetsurly (Feb 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention, this is my first house


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No I do not know of a better clear tape I mean there are better tapes but the ones i'm thinking about aren't clear. What about white duct tape.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Again, there is no tape product that will wotk. You could try clear silicone caulk though.


----------



## akjose (Jan 1, 2013)

I suggest raceway conduit. It can be sticky back and you can stick it right to the corner. You can also get very small like 1/2" x 1/2" so it wouldn't be noticeable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

put some crazy glue at each foot or so, wire will never fall off, but paint may detach when removing wire


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

You can run the wires above the ceiling if the attic is over it, or you can get some type of product that hides wires. 
http://www.cableorganizer.com/articles/which-speaker-wire-cover.html


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Legrand-Wiremold-500-Series-10-ft-Wire-Channel-V500/100207385


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*Nice Duct*

Since it's low voltage wire, look at products like NiceDuct. It's a plastic raceway with a hinged cover and adhesive backing. Never trusting paint as a mount or liking to do things a second time, I always added #6 screws every 16-18" (forget conical plastic masonry anchors in drywall-- they will pull out at some point). The screws should be set in a small threaded drywall anchor (link *HERE*) or into framing.

Various connectors are available in bags, but with a little ingeniuty and a sharp box-knife, I usually found them unnecessary. Check your big-box stores or low-voltage supply houses.

I consider the screws mandatory for Nice Duct on a ceiling and recommended on walls. If you mount Nice Duct in a corner (horizontal or vertical), make sure you can open the cover in that location. There are several manufacturers of this type product; I use the brand name only because I'm so familiar with it.


----------



## MHolladay (Dec 13, 2011)

It will look like poo if you use tape...get wire mold. Will look professional and clean.


----------

